# Anyone use Polish Angel Engine?



## Ming76 (Aug 28, 2019)

Looking for other reviews. On the fence about this product. Leaves a beautiful finish behind and you don't need water. However, if you don't use some water, you can spend all day cleaning the engine bay as there are areas that are tough to get to. Also, PA engine is a cleaner and dressing in one as it contains shampoos and oils. Rubbing the dirt into the plastic as you clean leaves the potential for faint scratching.


----------

